# Engine?



## ambyrell1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Did Nissan make a DOHC engine in 94 with a distributor, and black valve covers?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That would be the SOHC you're referring to. The DOHC had coil-on-plug.


----------

